# Leaving plant in dark



## rollingstoned1988 (Nov 5, 2010)

hi guys

just wondering about this, iv given my heavy duty fruity 24 hours of darkness following the flowerin phase. how long is it ok to leave it for before the bud starts to spoil?

any helps muchly appreciated 

RS


----------



## ghb (Nov 5, 2010)

i hear 72 hours in the dark before harvest is a winner, i personally wouldn't bother but each to their own, maybe i'll try it this grow. in answer to your question i think the buds will be fine, i reckon it would be at least a week before the plant started to want to herm itself


----------



## rollingstoned1988 (Nov 5, 2010)

thanks dude , like i say shes had 24 already n im gettin ready to party lol, so wont be back til sunday so i think il jus leave her to it 

thanks again buddy n nice username lol


----------



## PinchedNerve (Nov 5, 2010)

How is your HDF? Would you say good yeilder?


----------



## Hillcrest (Nov 9, 2010)

If it aint a member of the white family or some derivative of it..... dark aint going to do anything but waste your time. I have never seen ANY strains other than WHITE that appreciate the dark and increase thric's.


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Nov 9, 2010)

it doesnt increase trichomes that ive ever seen, it increases thc levels. Your correct that its only helpful with some strains though, their was a study done on this and on some strains it increased levels up to like 30% i think it was. Ask brick top for the link if you want to see it for yourself.


----------



## Red.ii.Inc (Nov 9, 2010)

^^
highly doubtful. mayb 2-3%increase.


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Nov 9, 2010)

Red.ii.Inc said:


> ^^
> highly doubtful. mayb 2-3%increase.


Go look it up then.I dont blame you for doubting it but this was a controlled study by an agricultural college program at one of the state universities in europe.


----------



## ooli (Nov 9, 2010)

I always let it sit for 24-48.

~ooli~


----------



## mccumcumber (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm pretty sure thc is kind of like sunscreen that the plant puts on itself every night to prepare for the light the next day. That's why everyone says light degrades thc, and probably why curing came about. I imagine 12 hours would have been sufficient, but everyone who actually leaves a plant in dark does it for 48-72 hours. 
It makes sense, makes the plant think that winter is coming and forces it to shoot all of its nutrients into its flowers.


----------



## Brick Top (Nov 9, 2010)

Hillcrest said:


> If it aint a member of the white family or some derivative of it..... dark aint going to do anything but waste your time. I have never seen ANY strains other than WHITE that appreciate the dark and increase thric's.



*"The Stichting Institute of Medical marijuana (SIMM), the first company to sell marijuana through the pharmacies of Holland, has been investigating the medical possibilities of cannabis, **together with TNO laboratories and the University of Leiden.

One of their discoveries has been that to keep the ripe plants in the dark before harvesting could increase their potency. **SIMM&#8217;s growers separated a crop of mature plants, harvested half of them and kept the other half in absolute darkness for 72 hours before cutting and drying. Analysis of the resulting dried buds showed that some varieties had seen an increase of THC of up to 30%, while CBD and CBN remained the same."*


----------



## rollingstoned1988 (Nov 10, 2010)

nicely put Brick top , thanks

and to the guy who asked bout yeild its still dryin atm but doesnt smell half as nice as wen she was growin , kinda boggy, fresh grass kinda smell but im gunna giv it 2 wks curing, she had a mouthwatering lemony smell that i want back lol...... anyways weight wise etsimate bout 1.5oz, the ak47 next to it pulled 2 oz dry. very nice smoke , light heady high. only growin with a 250 hps so really happy with the result.

thanks for the input guys

RS


----------

